# Took a few pics



## JBReef (Jul 29, 2007)

SO I got my wisdom teeth out the other day and sence I had some time off of work I decided to try and get some pics.

Here ya go,





























A few older pics,




























And that's that.
The real white albino really took over the rocks and really never comes out.
Also I'v been looking around for some female's but all the lfs really only order the "colorfull" fish, I didn't want to order any cause of shipping problems, anyone know of any NH locations that sell female red tops or female rube's?

I know their hard to tell the diff. between the females but.......

hope you enjoyed the pics and thatnks for any help.


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Nice fish


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

nice! i just got a kribensis as my first cichlid, and he's absolutely fascinating. i hope to have a cichlid tank in the future


----------



## CTSrt4 (Jan 10, 2008)

love the tank and fish very clean/clear


----------



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

cool pics and cool fish


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2008)

Your tank is awesome! Nice pics of the fish too.


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

I like your pile O' rocks. You should get a few more fish!


----------



## FishHead (Nov 16, 2006)

great pics man...I love your tank too. Looks nice...


----------



## JBReef (Jul 29, 2007)

Ya I'm workin on the more fish thing, I got the fish into the tank and had some spikes so I had to take care of my water issues first. I just recently got 3 female pec*****ks so now I'm deciding on what els I want to do for fish, I'v been watching and it looks like my rube. has takin a liking to one of the females so we'll see where that goes. "Last I knew she told him to call her so......"


----------

